
Slackware 13.1 Released - igorgue
http://slackware.com/announce/13.1.php
======
mark_l_watson
Memory lane...

Slackware was my first distro: downloaded over a 2400 baud modem in 1991 (my
family may never forgive me for hogging the phone line for 2 days :-)

Tip of the hat to Patrick Volkerding and crew.

~~~
decode
That's pretty amazing, since it was first released in 1993.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Seriously? I traveled a lot on business in 1991, and I thought that I had an
HP laptop loaded up with Slackware. That said, I just googled Slackware and
version 1.0 was officially released in 1993, as you said.

I guess that I have not been using Linux for as long as I thought. Thanks for
the correction.

------
w1ntermute
Too bad it was released just too late to integrate the latest update to Xfce
in months (4.6.2).

------
zppx
This was the distro that I used for 6 years with the same install, every
upgrade was seamless, I never had the same trouble-free experience with
another distro.

------
watmough
Great stuff. Slackware was my second distribution after Ygdrassil... GNU/Linux
has come a LONG way.

~~~
rtra
what OS are you using now?

------
mkeblx
I have a not so computer literate family member who wants to see what this
whole linux thing is about but don't know whether to suggest Ubuntu or
Slackware? Thoughts or suggestions?

~~~
javanix
Slackware. No doubt, far easier to use and maintain than Ubuntu.

~~~
mhansen
Why?

~~~
weaksauce
He was kidding. Slackware does not install any distro specific GUI stuff so
you need to know how to configure the servers that you are interested in or
hope that the package maintainers have one available.

------
kahawe
Slackware was also my first Linux distro. I have always liked it for its
beautiful simplicity and getting out of your way.

When I first saw a SuSE install I felt pretty overwhelmed and overloaded by
all those ridiculous choices, checkboxes and dialogues. Plus the multitude of
wizards and tools for making tasks "easier" were just an abomination and very
often did not work.

And I always hated RedHat's automatic update tool which would read update
information from a central server but search for the RPMs on a different
mirror then - because very often those mirrors were not in sync.

Here is to you, Patrick!

